# green light



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jul 25, 2006)

hi what is the grey dot next to your name that goes green mean?

any help apreciated

chris


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jul 25, 2006)

oh wait sorry just realised:uhyeah: 


sorry for wasting space/time:whip: 




chris


----------

